# NEW ENGLAND / TRI STATE AREA MEMBERS



## guido (May 13, 2001)

Hi Everybody. I am writing this and posting it in several of the forum sections to get the word out. I am coming home on leave in the beginning of July to have my marriage blessed and a reception, etc. I was hoping sometime during the second week of July all of us guys on Lawnsite.com that are located in the tri-state area could meet up at a central location (depending on who all wants to come) and talk shop, grab a few beers, BBQ or whatever you guys want to do. I know for sure that I would be free on the 12 and 13th of July. I will be going home to the Waterbury/ Watertown, CT area. I know Fishkill, NY (Home of the Snow Pro’s  ) is only about an hour drive down 84 for me, so maybe that will help some of you other guys see the distances we’re talking. I guess what we can do, is everyone that would like to do this, and is free on one of those 2 days (Plan Ahead for it guys!!) e-mail me at [email protected] and we’ll keep a mailing list for all of us New England / Tri State Area guys and I’ll send out updates as it gets closer and I get some reply’s. Hope to get some e-mail’s and meet some of you soon!

Try to keep the post alive so its stays somewhere near the top so all the readers can see it when they check in!


----------

